# Low Water Pick Up



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a low water pick up nose cone for a 2009 Merc 40 not the big foot motor. Ive tried Bob's and they only make it for the larger gear cases. 
Thanks for all info


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Check Ebay: nose cone kit


----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

No go on e-bay. Running out of options.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180532610364&crlp=1_263602_304652&ff4=263602_304652&viewitem=&guid=7e7adc9612e0a0a9ef868986ffdedd43&hlp=false&rvr_id=215053139728&ua=%3F*F%3F&itemid=180532610364

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360262241743&crlp=1_263602_304652&ff4=263602_304652&viewitem=&guid=7e7adc9612e0a0a9ef868986ffdedd43&hlp=false&rvr_id=215052344700&ua=%3F*F%3F&itemid=360262241743


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## fishgitr (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks. But those are the Bobs Kits and are for the big foot motors only.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Did some reading and there's a reason they don't make them.
Not enough demand. You can have one made at a local machine shop
specifically to fit your outboard. High performance/speed/propeller shops
will be able to give you more information.

The problem with add on nose-cones is that over time
they've been known to separate from the gearcase.
Not something I'd want to happen at speed.
The real speed demons install high performance lower units.
Nose cone and low water pickup are part of the housing.


----------

